# Osram's New Oslon SSL LED



## saabluster (May 8, 2009)

Funny it was mentioned elsewhere that they have been quiet lately and now this. Not a real contender in the lumen wars but an interesting package nonetheless. Could be interesting behind an aspheric. 

"Its package measures just 3 x 3 mm but in terms of luminous efficacy the LED is among the greats with a typical value of 100 lm/W. Its properties provide the basis for high application efficiency thanks to high efficacies even at high currents, simplified thermal management, high reliability and a beam angle of 80°. The LED provides light that is ideal for spotlights, desk lights and ceiling floodlights."


----------



## sebastianb (May 8, 2009)

It's certainly competing with new Lumiled's Rebel ES which was also recently launched. That one is ->specified<- for 100lm/W luminous efficacy... Did Osram already launch a detailed datasheet for their new creation? Certainly the package is still smaller than that provided by Lumileds, which could be nice for dense packing of multiple emitters.


----------



## jkilo (Jun 7, 2010)

Is there any reason these aren't recieving attention? I'm looking to retrofit the 5mm leds in my aviator, and was going to mount an xp-e on a 5mm slug of aluminum and drive it at low current(60ma). 

The problem is, the crees (and to a worse extent, the luxeons) spread their light too much to be useable at low drive levels. But this oslon, it's like the perfect 5mm replacement. The dome is tall enough to act like a small aspheric, and pull the light into a very useable 80deg cone, with no secondary optics! 

The same shape of a zebralight h501 light distribution,, in a much smaller package! I'd think people would be all over this!

And for use with a secondary optic, it should be even better. 

It's even available in a nice range of kelvin temps. Is there something inherently wrong with this LED? Is it even available?


----------



## saabluster (Jun 7, 2010)

jkilo said:


> Is there any reason these aren't recieving attention? I'm looking to retrofit the 5mm leds in my aviator, and was going to mount an xp-e on a 5mm slug of aluminum and drive it at low current(60ma).
> 
> The problem is, the crees (and to a worse extent, the luxeons) spread their light too much to be useable at low drive levels. But this oslon, it's like the perfect 5mm replacement. The dome is tall enough to act like a small aspheric, and pull the light into a very useable 80deg cone, with no secondary optics!
> 
> ...



Maybe this will give you an idea. From their PDF-

The above Type Numbers represent the order groups which include only a few brightness groups (see page 7for explanation). Only one group will be shipped on each reel (there will be no mixing of two groups on each reel). E.g.LUW CP7P-KYLY-5E8G means that only one group KY, KZ, LX or LYwill be shippable for any one reel.
In order to ensure availability, *single brightness groups will not be orderable.*

Note:The standard shipping format for serial types includes a family group of only a few individual brightness groups. *Individual brightness groups cannot be ordered.* 

In the flashlight world it's a numbers game. Everyone wants the latest and greatest bin but with Osram you never know what your going to get flux bin wise. This is a problem because there are some applications where a bin too low could create heat problems. Maybe there is a distributor out there somewhere that will split it up and sell them by the individual flux bins but I don't know of any. 
Also these are not desirable for use with a reflector and since the market is dominated by lights with reflectors the potential flashlight market for these is extremely limited.
I will order some and see if they are worth anything or not. I do agree they could be a fabulous replacement for 5mm LED if you raise the current slightly. They are not really intended to be run under 100mA apparently.


----------



## jkilo (Jun 7, 2010)

Sounds good! A keychain DEFT(maybe defocusable)? :devil:
I'll buy a couple of the LEDs off you, if you get stuck ordering too many.


----------



## Nos (Jun 7, 2010)

http://www.leds.de/High-Power-LEDs/Osram-High-Power-LEDs/Osram-Oslon-SSL-weiss-150lm.html


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Jun 7, 2010)

They look cool... strange looking phosphor. Say, Saab, you ever think about making a "flashlight" out of various lasers?


----------



## saabluster (Jun 7, 2010)

bshanahan14rulz said:


> They look cool... strange looking phosphor. Say, Saab, you ever think about making a "flashlight" out of various lasers?


Yes I have. The main thing that has kept me from doing it is the cost of blue lasers. I thought about doing a RGB setup with all of them aimed at a homogenizer and collimated via a lens from there but it just isn't feasible at this time.


----------



## fyrstormer (Jun 7, 2010)

If you're looking for a good 5mm LED, talk to PhotonFanatic; he's got a bunch of 5-die emitters that produce a nice even, floody white light very nearly on-par with a Cree XP-E R2. Last I checked, he was willing to sell those LEDs in small quantities.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Jun 7, 2010)

You can get near 1W of near-blue for relatively cheap now... Just fyi. Somewhere on the order of $50 for a 5.6mm 445nm diode. So if you had old plans and nothing else to do.... 

Personally, though, I think green is a limiting factor now. Red and Blue are both diodes, while green is still solid state.


----------



## Marcturus (Nov 13, 2011)

As quite a few of us seem interested in high-CRI 3000 to 4000K emitters, here is some info on Osram Oslon SSL CC "ColorChampion" types. 

CCT 2700K, 3000K, 3500K, 4000K
CRI 95 typ., R9 > 90, R13 > 90
from 61 lm at 350 mA (low-eff. bin 2700K)
up to 127 lm at 700mA (hi-eff. bin 4000K)
80 & 150 degree angles

I have not seen these in the wild, yet.

http://www.osram-os.com/osram_os/EN...ions/OSLON_SSL_80_and_150/OSRAM_OSLON_SSL.pdf

http://catalog.osram-os.com/jsp/dow...0.pdf&url=/media//_en/Graphics/00061398_0.pdf

http://catalog.osram-os.com/jsp/dow...0.pdf&url=/media//_en/Graphics/00061640_0.pdf

http://www.schahlled.de/osram.html?...ON_SSL_version overview and color binning.pdf


----------



## deadrx7conv (Nov 13, 2011)

Check with mouser or digikey. I wonder if they'd work in a 'flashlight'. Otherwise, you might not get much response here 
ColorChampion should be interesting to see compared to the other high CRI LEDs(XPG/XPE/P4/Nichia...).


----------



## Marcturus (Nov 13, 2011)

deadrx7conv said:


> Check with mouser or digikey. I wonder if they'd work in a 'flashlight'.


Thank you. The manufacturer doesn't see these in outdoor applications, but besides lower efficacy, availability of specific bins, and compatibility of available optics, is there a reason why these wouldn't work in a flashlight? These are single emitter leds.


> ColorChampion should be interesting to see compared to the other high CRI LEDs(XPG/XPE/P4/Nichia...).


Yup.


----------



## deadrx7conv (Nov 13, 2011)

The only thing that might be an issue is the 80 and 150 degree light output. Someone will need to play with optics and reflectors. 
The other issue is, how are you going to mount them? Then again, the creativity here never ceases to amaze me. For example:http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?322980-Nichia-SMD-LED-Heat-Sink-design-DIY

I don't really see lower efficacy. Its what we get when we talk about high CRI.


----------



## Marcturus (Mar 3, 2012)

Failing to find a source for Nichia 119 4500K which maxspeeds is currently searching, I tried another search for the 4000K, 95CRI Oslon CC.
They now are available from rs-online and farnell:
http://uk.rs-online.com/web/p/led/7344859/
http://uk.farnell.com/osram/lcw-cqdp-cc-kqks-5l7n-1-k/oslon-150-ssl-colour-champ/dp/2078823

Has anyone tried the 45mm Gaggione LLC49R on Oslons yet?


----------



## Marcturus (Jul 21, 2013)

new hi-CRI




Oslon Squares, LCW CQAR.CC
CRI 90 min, 96 typ, up to 4500K CCT, 1500mA (compared to SSL's 800mA)

http://catalog.osram-os.com/catalogue/catalogue.do?act=showBookmark&favOid=0000000c000119ad0010003a
http://www.power-leds.co.uk/documents/OSLON_Square_CC_calculator.xls


----------



## Brasso (Jul 20, 2014)

I ordered a couple of the 4000k 95cri emitters and am going to try and see how they do in an HDS.


----------

